# PC Bootet nicht



## daniel kay (23. Juni 2009)

Hi leute.
Mein PC ist mir gerade verreckt, er ist mitten im betrieb einfahc ausgegangen, wenn ich ihn starte scheint er nicht zu booten. Das hier passiert:
Wenn ich den PC einschalte startet er zwar aber ich hab kein Bild, nach ein par sekunden schaltet er sich aber plötzlich wieder aus und dann wieder ein, aber es passiert wieder nichts, die Festplatten schalten sich zwar ein aber ich hab kein bild und er scheint auch nicht hochzufahren (der start jingle kommt nicht).
Ich kriege keine alarmtöne vom speaker, allerdings auch nicht den start beep. Mein Mainboard hat eine anzeige, auf der steht immer "CPU INIT" aber das ändert sich nicht.
Ich hab auch testweise mal den RAM ausgebaut aber da kam auch kein alarmton.
Weis einer was damit nicht in Ordnung sein könnte?

Daten:
-CPU Intel Core 2 Quad 9550
-RAM 4096MB G.Skill PC2-1000
-Mainboard Asus Rampage Formula X48
-GPU GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 280
-Netzteil 750W bequiet! Dark Power Pro P7


----------



## Nucleus (23. Juni 2009)

Geht er an, wenn Du das Netzteil aus und wieder an machst?


----------



## daniel kay (23. Juni 2009)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Geht er an, wenn Du das Netzteil aus und wieder an machst?


Wenn du meinst automatisch nein, ich muss noch die powertaste drücken. Hab schon bisschen was probiert inclusive die kabel an und abstecken aber macht immernoch das selbe.
Ich hoff nur die grafikkarte is nich verreckt, den händler gibts nämlich nichtmehr und bei der CPU weis ich auchnich weil da nicht der originallüfter drauf ist.


----------



## Nucleus (23. Juni 2009)

daniel kay schrieb:


> Wenn du meinst automatisch nein, ich muss noch die powertaste drücken.



Ich meinte nicht automatisch, sorry.




daniel kay schrieb:


> Hab schon bisschen was probiert inclusive die kabel an und abstecken aber macht immernoch das selbe.



Das bedeutet, Du bekommst die Kiste gar nicht ans Laufen?

Kannst Du weitere Komponenten quertauschen, indem Du sie Dir von Kumpel leihst?

--EDIT--

Hast Du schon ein BIOS-Reset versucht?


----------



## daniel kay (23. Juni 2009)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Ich meinte nicht automatisch, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm ne das hab ich nicht, hatte ich ganz vergessen, auf dem board dürfte dafür n schalter sein, das kann ich mal probieren

Und garnicht zum laufen kann man so sagen, also er springt zwar an (lichter gehn an, lüfter laufen, festplatten gehn an) aber er macht dann nichts, fährt nicht hoch, kein bild und kein start ton. Und beim einschalten macht er wie gesagt das einschalten, ausschalten, einschalten ding.
Seltsamerweise kan ich ihn dann auch mit der powertaste nicht beenden ausser ich halte sie gedrückt. beim hochfahren reicht ja normalerweise die powertaste einmal drücken zum abschalten.


----------



## daniel kay (23. Juni 2009)

Hab jetz probiert aber hat leider nix gebracht, zumindest mit der reset taste. Macht immernoch das selbe,

Na ja werd den morgen mal zur werkstatt schleppen ob die was finden können. Danke für die hilfe



EDIT:
Mir ist gerade was aufgefallen, die Overclocking anzeigen (LEDs auf dem board) stehn beim start auf maximum aber ich hab nix übertacktet, könnt sein dass das board ne macke hat


----------



## CheGuarana (23. Juni 2009)

Ich tippe auf Graka 
Lass den morgen einfach mal bisschen überprüfen, lass dir aber nichtz teures neues andrehen...(ich spreche aus erfahrung )


----------



## daniel kay (23. Juni 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf Graka
> Lass den morgen einfach mal bisschen überprüfen, lass dir aber nichtz teures neues andrehen...(ich spreche aus erfahrung )


Werd ich machen aber sollt der bei GRAKA defekt nich auch son warnpiepser bringen?
Aber kann durchaus sein, hab jetz gelesen die GIGABYTE grakas sin anscheinend ziemlich anfällig.


----------



## CheGuarana (23. Juni 2009)

Sicherlich, aber ds allererste an das ich denke ist RAM oder Graka. Und wenn die Graka keinen "Lautsprecher" hat und du den vom Board einfach nicht drauf gemacht hast, dann gibtz auch dort keine Töne


----------



## daniel kay (23. Juni 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Sicherlich, aber ds allererste an das ich denke ist RAM oder Graka. Und wenn die Graka keinen "Lautsprecher" hat und du den vom Board einfach nicht drauf gemacht hast, dann gibtz auch dort keine Töne


Der speaker ist drauf, gerade nochmal gecheckt und nach der Anleitung sollte das bei Graka defekt nen warnton geben.
Nachdem die overclocking anzeige ständig leuchtet obwohl ich nicht übertacktet hab denk ich das board hat ne macke.


----------



## CheGuarana (23. Juni 2009)

Versuche doch mal, die RAMs beliebig zu tauschen, also mal einen mal den anderen oder einfach beide nur in anderen Slots


----------



## daniel kay (23. Juni 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Versuche doch mal, die RAMs beliebig zu tauschen, also mal einen mal den anderen oder einfach beide nur in anderen Slots


Ich habs schonmal mit beiden RAMs draußen probiert also garkeinen drin, dann sollten eigentlich die alarmglocken schrillen aber da war auch nix.


----------



## CheGuarana (23. Juni 2009)

Verstehe, das sollte zu denken geben.
Hast du auf das Board noch garantie?!

Kannst du den CPU ausschließen?
Ohne den gibtz doch garkein Ton.^^ (War zumindest in P4 Zeiten so)


----------



## daniel kay (23. Juni 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Verstehe, das sollte zu denken geben.
> Hast du auf das Board noch garantie?!
> 
> Kannst du den CPU ausschließen?
> Ohne den gibtz doch garkein Ton.^^ (War zumindest in P4 Zeiten so)


CPU kann ich nich ausschließen, ich befürcht sogar dass da wohl der fehler liegt und ich die nich ersetzt krieg wegen dem anderen lüfter (hab wie gesagt nicht den boxed lüfter verwendet)
Das board sollt ich auf jeden fall ersetzt kriegen, is aller gerade erstmal n halbes jahr alt.
Na ja wie gesagt ich bring den morgen in die werkstatt meines vertrauens damit die sich das mal anschaun, ich hab hier leider keine passenden teile zum testen. wenn ich Prozessoren aus P4 zeiten testen müsste hätt ich mehr als genug hier rumliegen.


----------



## CheGuarana (23. Juni 2009)

Wenn ich mich um halb 3 früh nicht irre, dann einfällt die garantie beim "upgrade" auf einen anderen Lüfter/ Kühler nicht


----------



## daniel kay (23. Juni 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich um halb 3 früh nicht irre, dann einfällt die garantie beim "upgrade" auf einen anderen Lüfter nicht


Hoff ich doch mal, na ja mal sehn.


----------



## Cionara (23. Juni 2009)

Schon CMOS gecleart ? Das würde ich als erstes machen.

Sonst könnte das auch ein defekter Temperaturfühler sein, aber beschäftige dich erstmal mit dem CMOS


----------



## daniel kay (23. Juni 2009)

Cionara schrieb:


> Schon CMOS gecleart ? Das würde ich als erstes machen.
> 
> Sonst könnte das auch ein defekter Temperaturfühler sein, aber beschäftige dich erstmal mit dem CMOS


Hab ich schon probiert, mit dem Reset schalter am board und mit Batterie rausnehmen (knapp 45 minuten), hat beides nicht geklappt.


----------



## madace (25. Juni 2009)

Und, PC schon reparieren lassen? War es das Mainboard?


----------

